
What If Programming Language Adoption Is a Lemon Market? - kuwze
https://outspeaking.com/words-of-technology/the-lemon-market-of-programming-language-adoption.html
======
api
Interesting question, but I think it's more that language devs often don't
understand that language adoption is about community and DX (developer
experience) as much as the language itself. "Bad" languages often succeed on
good DX, like PHP which is ridiculously easy to install and start coding vs
other web scripting or backend coding languages of the same era.

Rust and Go are two recent examples that get this.

